# pvc cleaner instead of primer?



## JenkPlbg

Glue and cleaner or glue and primer? I always used primer. The company Im with now gives us cleaner, no primer. I thought it was a bit strange but everyone else here says its the same thing. Any input?


----------



## Nealfromjpt

I always used primer, but i think some oldtimers use to use cleaner then primer then glue, i always use the primer then glue it up


----------



## TallCoolOne

. What is the difference between pipe cleaner, primer / cleaner and primer?
All pipe surfaces should be thoroughly cleaned with pipe cleaner. The cleaner is formulated to remove surface dirt and any oil or grease that exists on the pipe from the manufacturing process. Primer/cleaner and primer contain more aggressive solvents and will soften the pipe surface to allow the solvent cement to penetrate more effectively. Primer is often required by plumbing code and sometimes a purple colored primer (purple primer) is needed.

http://www.oatey.com/Channel/FAQ.html


----------



## TallCoolOne

Seems like the purple primer is stronger than the cleaner.

I have never seen a licensed plumber in my area use only cleaner and glue


----------



## plbgbiz

I use clear cleaner on steel.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

plbgbiz said:


> I use clear cleaner on steel.


Right before you glue it ? :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb

Cleaner, primer, glue. easy as 1,2,3.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Right before you glue it ? :laughing:


Isn't that what everyone does? :laughing:

Actually, I use the cleaner to clean off the ends of pipe when cutting threads. Got the tip from a fellow PZ'er. Works great.


----------



## TallCoolOne

plbgbiz said:


> Isn't that what everyone does? :laughing:
> 
> Actually, I use the cleaner to clean off the ends of pipe when cutting threads. Got the tip from a fellow PZ'er. Works great.


What benefit do you get from using cleaner on steel pipe when cutting threads


----------



## easttexasplumb

TallCoolOne said:


> What benefit do you get from using cleaner on steel pipe when cutting threads


It cleans the pipe, makes your dies last longer.


----------



## TallCoolOne

easttexasplumb said:


> It cleans the pipe, makes your dies last longer.


Makes sense


----------



## Tommy plumber

We used to use clear cleaner then apply PVC cement. Then our code changed around late 1990's I think. Now we have to use purple primer then apply PVC cement. I think it has just as much to do with the inspector being able to visually tell if a primer was used at all. I would guess that's why it's dyed purple.


----------



## plbgbiz

I use it to clean up the ends after threading. Mainly on 2" & 3". Cleans up the oil nicely.


----------



## deerslayer

plbgbiz said:


> Isn't that what everyone does? :laughing:
> 
> Actually, I use the cleaner to clean off the ends of pipe when cutting threads. Got the tip from a fellow PZ'er. Works great.


Do you get any rust issues?


----------



## GREENPLUM

There is 101 uses for cleaner...

Cleaner is good for removing tree sap


----------



## plbgbiz

deerslayer said:


> Do you get any rust issues?


No.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

It's strange, they typically sell clear cleaner and purple primer, why? Don't know. I use purple in all rough ins, clear in all finish/trim out. As far as I can tell there is no difference. 

Clear cleaner cleans pipe dope and tar and just about anything else off your hands and tools though. Stuffs awesome


----------



## reedplumber

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's strange, they typically sell clear cleaner and purple primer, why? Don't know. I use purple in all rough ins, clear in all finish/trim out. As far as I can tell there is no difference.
> 
> Clear cleaner cleans pipe dope and tar and just about anything else off your hands and tools though. Stuffs awesome


I thought it was code everywhere that purple primer had to be applied and visible on ALL glue joints...

Sent from a rotary phone.


----------



## OldSchool

reedplumber said:


> I thought it was code everywhere that purple primer had to be applied and visible on ALL glue joints...
> 
> Sent from a rotary phone.


I can't see why it would have to be visible .. As long as you used it

I guess that's why some guys have purple primer all over the place just to keep the inspector happy


----------



## Tommy plumber

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's strange, they typically sell clear cleaner and purple primer, why? Don't know. I use purple in all rough ins, clear in all finish/trim out. As far as I can tell there is no difference.
> 
> *Clear cleaner cleans pipe dope and tar and just about anything else off your hands and tools though*. Stuffs awesome


 





I have heard that the primer and clear cleaner is absorbed through the skin and damages the liver. 

I heard a story a long time ago about a plumber who used clear cleaner to wash the glue off of his hands at the end of working each day. One day his doctor told him he needs to quit drinking because it was damaging his liver. He told his doctor, "I don't drink."............:blink:....... True story.


----------



## plbgbiz

reedplumber said:


> I thought it was code everywhere that purple primer had to be applied and visible on ALL glue joints...
> 
> Sent from a rotary phone.


That is the requirement in Oklahoma. The inspectors require it to show that you did use primer.


----------



## OldSchool

plbgbiz said:


> That is the requirement in Oklahoma. The inspectors require it to show that you did use primer.


So I guess the messier you are the faster your inspection goes


----------



## plbgbiz

OldSchool said:


> So I guess the messier you are the faster your inspection goes


Sometimes. :laughing:


----------



## reedplumber

I went to a house to clean out a tub drain the other day, the HO must have been on here reading your guys' posts because he said he did the piping and there was no primer on any of the joints, needless to say the trap came unglued. I'm not trying to be a jerk but I'm assuming that everyone here understands the importance of primer and why it is used. It's an important asset in the connection. Trust me when I say that a glue joint with primer will hold up a lot longer than one with just cleaner then glue...

Sent from a rotary phone.


----------



## reedplumber

plbgbiz said:


> That is the requirement in Oklahoma. The inspectors require it to show that you did use primer.


Thx biz I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who knows lol

Sent from a rotary phone.


----------



## OldSchool

reedplumber said:


> I went to a house to clean out a tub drain the other day, the HO must have been on here reading your guys' posts because he said he did the piping and there was no primer on any of the joints, needless to say the trap came unglued. I'm not trying to be a jerk but I'm assuming that everyone here understands the importance of primer and why it is used. It's an important asset in the connection. Trust me when I say that a glue joint with primer will hold up a lot longer than one with just cleaner then glue...
> 
> Sent from a rotary phone.


I heard if you pass nitrogen through it when you apply primer it works better


----------



## reedplumber

OldSchool said:


> I heard if you pass nitrogen through it when you apply primer it works better


Lol what a jerk

Sent from a rotary phone.


----------



## OldSchool

reedplumber said:


> Lol what a jerk
> 
> Sent from a rotary phone.


Just ribbing you ... Relax . LOL


----------



## U666A

plbgbiz said:


> Sometimes. :laughing:


I had a Forrest Gump flashback when I read that... :jester:


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> I had a Forrest Gump flashback when I read that... :jester:


Wats up


----------



## Fast fry

reedplumber said:


> I thought it was code everywhere that purple primer had to be applied and visible on ALL glue joints...
> 
> Sent from a rotary phone.


I would have a heyday if an inspector called me on that . I am the type of anal freak who strives to not have it showing. I would pretty much be kicking his ass right down the street. Inspector /failed tradesman


----------



## victoryplbaz

You guys got it all wrong! The clear is for service guys with white trucks. So when it spills in the truck, It doesnt leave that purple streak on the white paint.


----------



## plbgbiz

Fast fry said:


> I would have a heyday if an inspector called me on that . I am the type of anal freak who strives to not have it showing. I would pretty much be kicking his ass right down the street. Inspector /failed tradesman


Be that as it may, in OKC you would still be cutting it out if you wanted a green sticker.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing

How`s about clear primer they do make it I buy it all the time.


----------



## chuckscott

easttexasplumb said:


> Cleaner, primer, glue. easy as 1,2,3.:laughing:



You sound like the old man I apprenticed under. We would be doing rough in, me in basement and him upstairs, he would periodically yell out "cleaner , primer , glue... got that dumba$$?" 

Eloquent old ba***rd he was..:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing

reedplumber said:


> I thought it was code everywhere that purple primer had to be applied and visible on ALL glue joints...
> 
> Sent from a rotary phone.


Not in WI.


----------



## Keefer w

Clear primer legal in KY. Any time you see purple, sure sign ho or hack has been there.


----------



## prosplumbing

I have always used primer as well, but both will work I suppose.


----------



## PlumberJ

Who are you?


----------



## JenkPlbg

Have not been free to get on in a while. Let me give more background information I suppose. In KY you can use clear primer like stated before. I am aware that it is a 3 step process but most people skip the cleaner step. The small company I started with we used clear primer followed by clear glue. I thought every good licensed plumber in KY did the same. I recently switched to a much bigger plumbing company, been around since mid 70s. I was astonished to learn they use cleaner and glue, no primer. They claim it is the same thing as clear primer. Our pipes do last, they do pass inspection. They do hold air tests. I think using primer makes a better "liquid weld" but apparently cleaner works as well. And I'm told another local even bigger company only uses glue, nothing else because its faster. There stuff also passes inspection. I guess no one else on here uses only cleaner followed by glue though? It works, but I don't see why anyone would want to.


----------



## Piper34

I was taught its solvent welding not gluing requiring the the use of primer and glue to cause chemical reaction in plastic one without other does not work try water testing with out priming the new lazy guys always get caught. As for difference between primer and cleaner I dont know but would assume they don't call the same thing different names purple is just aye for inspection purposes


----------



## Cuda

I was once told that a PVC fitting had more chance of bonding if you used just the primer more than the glue. Not having ever tried it but that's what someone once said.


----------



## TallCoolOne

Cuda said:


> I was once told that a PVC fitting had more chance of bonding if you used just the primer more than the glue. Not having ever tried it but that's what someone once said.


Primer with out glue will bond and hold test, tested it myself.


----------



## Keefer w

Go to Charlotte pipe they will glue fittings without primer in their pressure demo. Fittings will hold until pipe explodes. Me?I am a primer then glue guy. Always go around many times before I apply glue. Make sure pipe is soft.


----------



## MarkToo

The IPEX rep once told me the primer is solvent only. The glue is solvent mixed with similar material of which the pipe is made (is that even a sentence?)

So essentially the primer will create a bond it's just that the glue has some "fillers" that will take up the space and has less of the active ingredient (solvent).


----------



## JenkPlbg

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Narin

I only know a few people who have ever used primer. I've been told it takes the gloss off the pipe which allows the glue to penetrate inside the PVC.


----------



## HSI

Narin said:


> I only know a few people who have ever used primer. I've been told it takes the gloss off the pipe which allows the glue to penetrate inside the PVC.


That's what it is designed to do.


----------



## reedplumber

Air tests are no longer prohibited here 10 ft head only, you'd be suprised what kind of damage a 4" line can do if it's cold outside and u put 5 lbs on it seen it first hand one of the last air tests around here bad news


----------



## reedplumber

reedplumber said:


> Air tests are no longer prohibited here 10 ft head only, you'd be suprised what kind of damage a 4" line can do if it's cold outside and u put 5 lbs on it seen it first hand one of the last air tests around here bad news


I meant are prohibited here


----------



## JenkPlbg

That's pretty crazy. What blew? I have seen test blow ups blow out of, lets say a shower drain. And one of the framers thought the drain was a bathroom... urine went everywhere. Pretty gross


----------

